# Don't confuse room note with "wife note"



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Recently I spent a weekend hunting and fishing with some of the men in my family. We were in a nice cabin, and they're non-smokers, but they didn't mind if I smoked my pipe. Anyhow, I broke out an english and a balkan blend. I was somewhat hesitant about the room note given that they didn't smoke, but they loved it! I heard everything from "that smells like a campfire" to "man, I love the smell of that; I didn't know there was pipe tobacco like that".

Not there aren't some wives that're more up on the pipe experience, but I've too often found room note defined by their measure. I learned that a blend's room note is often judged too harshly or by the most delicate nose in the room. It's important to remember both that tobacco is blended to smell good, and that even in these mostly anti-tobacco times there are plenty of level heads and intrigued noses.


----------

